# Elgin Motorbike



## tech549 (Jun 15, 2016)

CL 

boston >           
boston/camb/brook >           
for sale >
bicycles - by owner 
post account 0 favorites             hidden          
reply *reply by email:*

tm9z5-5635527650@sale.craigslist.org
*ebmail links:* gmailyahoo mailhotmail, outlook, live mailaol mail
*copy and paste into your email:*

tm9z5-5635527650@sale.craigslist.org

x prohibited[?]
Posted: about 13 hours ago
print
◀ prev  ▲  next ▶ 
*favorite this post  Antique 1929 Elgin Tank Motorbike Vintage Old - $1200 (Newton)  hide this posting  restore this posting    *
< image 1 of 11 >










































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)
safety tips

prohibited items

product recalls

avoiding scams
For Sale: 1929 Elgin tank motorbike. Older motorbike in nice condition. Nice color, looks original, but alligatored probably due to heat. Tires are pertrified, very hard. Would need to remove to make a rider, but a nice display piece of history as is. Could easily be a rider in my opinion if you changed the wheel set of fine some old style tubeless tires, like Robert Dean makes. Has drop stand and rear rack.

Serious inquires only!

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 5635527650
posted: 2016-06-14 3:07pm

mail to friend

♥ best of  [?]             
Avoid scams, deal locally _Beware wiring (e.g. Western Union), cashier checks, money orders, shipping._ 
safety tips prohibited items product recalls aviding scams 
2016 craigslistCLhelpsafetyrivacyfeedbackcl jobstermsboutmobiledesktop


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 15, 2016)

That bike is a mile from my house but way out of my price range.

So close and yet so far.......


----------



## bricycle (Jun 15, 2016)

Blue is an unusual color, most are red. Worth a grand maybe.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 15, 2016)

thought it was priced a little high


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks like elgin motorbike Dean sold last year on Cabe.  
Sweet unusual color. 
Did not last long 
Was priced right and was sold quick.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 15, 2016)

tech549 said:


> thought it was priced a little high




I sold a red 1936 (28" wheels still an option) for $900, bike was missing original tank door.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 15, 2016)

ya think your right does look like the one dean sold back in January.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 16, 2016)

tech549 said:


> ya think your right does look like the one dean sold back in January.



Yes, that's the same bike - came down from Maine a few years ago.  The current seller's a good guy - just has moved on to bigger projects.


----------

